# Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out two games with concussion



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Dwight Howard has torn labrum in his right shoulder, is out at least a week. Pau Gasol has a concussion, is out at least two games. #Lakers


Welp...

Edit: Hill is also out with a hip injury.

We're ****ed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

Woohoo!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

Does this mean we're going to see a Sacre/Jamison frontcourt?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*



> @Mike_Bresnahan: Metta World Peace might play a little center as well, Lakers Coach Mike D'Antoni said. Surreal.


Welp...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

Lol. I give up on this shit fest.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

Heat just released Josh Harrellson...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

burn mother****er burn


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

it's just all coming together


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

It's going to be funny when the Lakers go on a winning streak without Dwight in the lineup.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*



> @Lakers: OFFICIAL: Lakers have waived guard Darius Johnson-Odom. He appeared in 4 games this season, totaling 4 rebs & an assist in 6 minutes.


Have to think that they're gonna make a move soon. He was lighting up the D-league.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

Work your small ball magic Pringles.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

Kenyon Martin is out there. I believe Troy Murphy is still available too.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hey if the lakers are going to lose I would rather it be with talentless hard workers. Sacre, Clark, metta and Jamison are our big men... Pringles gets his small ball back!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

Metta at Center?

That's hilarious!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

This should be fun. I'm definitely more inclined to watch their next few games than I would have been otherwise.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Strong feeling they'll play better. The NBA's weird like that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*



Wade County said:


> Metta at Center?
> 
> That's hilarious!


Boris Diaw son!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dwight Howard is a pussy. Does anyone actually believe he'll be back in a week?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude put up 14 and 26 (career high) rebounds playing with a torn labrum yesterday. Clearly he's a pussy...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Torn labrums are tough. It won't heal in a week. He'll have to play through pain and probably potentially exacerbate the issue.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Time Warner Curse??


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Dude put up 14 and 26 (career high) rebounds playing with a torn labrum yesterday. Clearly he's a pussy...


So he'll be back in a week?


Oh, and if he's putting up career stats on an "injury" game, what that tells me is, its a bullshit injury, not that he's some sort of warrior.

He's that hurt but somehow found a way to pull a career game? No. Sorry.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Torn labrums are tough. It won't heal in a week. He'll have to play through pain and probably potentially exacerbate the issue.


Or he'll be out 3 weeks to a month.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Once Pau gets back, this team will flourish without Howard. And then he will come back too soon to reclaim his spot... and then re-injure himself.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pau will put up his usual stats if he gets to play while Howard is out. Hopefully it will get him a little more in trade value since everyone seems dead set on getting rid of him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*



Jamel Irief said:


> Boris Diaw son!


Wes Unseld


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Pau will put up his usual stats if he gets to play while Howard is out. Hopefully it will get him a little more in trade value since everyone seems dead set on getting rid of him.


not me

Pau
Horford
Kobe
Williams
Nash

that's my wish


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Would be nice. Can't see it going that way though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*



Wade County said:


> Metta at Center?
> 
> That's hilarious!


The Bulls tried him a lot at guard when he first came into the league, so yea, its pretty funny/sketchy to think of him playing minutes at center, even in a small ball scenario.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*

Metta is about the same height/weight as Hayes. I see your point that he's not played center since at least high school, but neither did Diaw. Who was a guard on the Hawks but a center for Pringles.

I can see Sacre starting with Metta at the 4, then Jamison, Ebanks/Clark playing the majority of the time at the 4 and Metta at the 5.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Dwight Howard out a week with torn labrum. Pau out to games with concussion*



Jamel Irief said:


> Metta is about the same height/weight as Hayes. I see your point that he's not played center since at least high school, but neither did Diaw. Who was a guard on the Hawks but a center for Pringles.
> 
> I can see Sacre starting with Metta at the 4, then Jamison, Ebanks/Clark playing the majority of the time at the 4 and Metta at the 5.


Sounds about right. I don't see that being ideal by any means though.


Artest is used to being able to bully whoever guards him around. It should be the other way around when hes at the 5. I think his ability to shoot will help stretch, but on defense it might be a bit tough for him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Gasol for Amare? Wouldn't he be the ideal stretch 4 in this scenario that is available?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

No to Amare. Injury history, terrible contract, and no defense.

As for Metta at the 5, we don't really have a choice. Sacre won't play 48 minutes so someone will have to spell him. I'd rather have Metta's bulk over a guy like Earl Clark or Jamison.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I want to see 20 and 10 from Sacre just to see everyone go crazy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I have confidence in Sacre. He may be a rookie, but he's shown that he can hold his own. He just needs to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I would not be shocked to see Sacre get 20 and 10. I mean, thats probably best case for him but still. He will have to play a lot of minutes if he can stay out foul trouble. He should also be super energetic and he and Nash had some nice chemistry in preseason.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Just when you think you've hit rock bottom, you go deeper.



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Time Warner Curse??


It's Dish TV's curse.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this season is one for the ages - all the negative karma built up over however long is coming home to roost


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Or he'll be out 3 weeks to a month.


Yeah, my point was even if he takes time off and comes back, it probably won't heal without surgery unless it's a minor, minor tear.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

e-monk said:


> this season is one for the ages - all the negative karma built up over however long is coming home to roost


On top of that, if they miss the playoffs, which is a very high possibility, they will give the Suns their pick! Talk about a win! The Suns could end up with TWO lotto picks this summer.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hyperion said:


> On top of that, if they miss the playoffs, which is a very high possibility, they will give the Suns their pick!


FML No silver lining


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> FML No silver lining


Sarver will somehow, through no fault of his own, be on the winning side of a trade.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @KevinDing: Dwight said his labrum is not really torn. Only bone separated from labrum. Him sitting is only precaution. Hopeful he'll be fine in a week.





> More from Dwight, who said he feels a lot better today: "He (doctor) doesn't want me to continue to aggravate ...
> 
> it every night, because that could cause problems later on in the season. Or it could come to the point where somebody fouled me hard enough and it could tear the labrum, so he doesn't want that to happen. ...
> 
> ...


FWIW


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We're in a pretty shitty situation. These past couple days to a week or so have been the first time i've been legitimately worried about our team all year.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> FML No silver lining


Never mind, somehow the suns are getting the heat's pick for Nash.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If the season is a failure, and Gasol is still on the team, the Lakers should try to trade Gasol and whatever else to get a pick high enough for Shabazz Muhammad.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> If the season is a failure, and Gasol is still on the team, the Lakers should try to trade Gasol and whatever else to get a pick high enough for Shabazz Muhammad.


There's 0 chance of that ever happening. Its like you guys have been so spoiled you don't live in reality.


"Oh, just trade Gasol for the #1 overall pick." oh ok, why not do that then.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hyperion said:


> Never mind, somehow the suns are getting the heat's pick for Nash.


Not if the Lakers' pick is in the lottery. If LA winds up outside the top (bottom?) 14 picks then Cleveland has the right to swap Miami's pick for LA's, which would then get routed to Phoenix. However, that swap is top-14 protected on the Lakers' end, so if Cleveland can't swap the picks then Phoenix just gets the Lakers' lottery pick. 

So, I suppose, even if the Suns have nothing to play for in March and April, you have added incentive to root against the Lakers. LA making the playoffs is the difference between Phoenix picking 28-30 or getting one of the last lottery picks with no protection should it jump up.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, that's what I originally thought, but for some reason the NBAdraft.net doesn't reflect that currently and I thought there was something else going on. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If Phoenix really wants to get all cloak-and-dagger they could, theoretically, make a trade or two with Portland and/or Utah to fix some of their (meaning Portland/Utah) depth issues. The Suns could bottom out and clear contracts while making it much harder for the Lakers to make the playoffs, thus getting a second lottery pick in the process. Of course, that's the kind of idea that never goes beyond one crackpot on an internet message board.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bogg said:


> If Phoenix really wants to get all cloak-and-dagger they could, theoretically, make a trade or two with Portland and/or Utah to fix some of their ( meaning Portland/Utah) depth issues. The Suns could bottom out and clear contracts while making it much harder for the Lakers to make the playoffs, thus getting a second lottery pick in the process. Of course, that's the kind of idea that never goes beyond one crackpot on an internet message board.


I don't think Blanks has the wits to make those moves.


----------

